# Daddy Rabbit's Grandson~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been more that Blessed with sever (7) Grandchildern! The oldest being a boy, Thomas Aubrey, age 19 and off in School. Now it's time too start taking the youngest, Luke age 14 for his first Gun hunt.

He like, Thomas was a very quick leaner, and I wanted too share, his first rabbit with you all!

This was his second hunt yesterday the 14th. and he shut the old Pro's Out! My Chauffer "Doc" and myself were Skunked by the Rookie? 

I am looking foward, for some of the girls  being next.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bjtillman (Jan 15, 2010)

Great pictures and a nice looking young man.  I know you are proud of him.  Tell me the truth - Can that bunch of red dogs run a rabbit like that other pack of way back could?  Do you run all of them at one time?


----------



## george hancox (Jan 15, 2010)

This is great,my grandson is 12 and I wake up just to take him hunting this year he got his own bird dog for christmas thanks to a fellow hunter on the form.Your a good granddad.


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go Luke!Want be long before the girls will be going.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome!  That land looks like Rabbit central! Good job and congrats to the young man.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 15, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

B.J. not going to say that the pack you were talking about was Better, as I think this pack is Just as Good!

Yes, I run anywhere from 8 to 12 at a time, can't hear too well, so I just add a few more hounds each  year!  Beats those Hearing Aids!

Pimpkin's Sir and litter mate, are in this photo.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## coggins (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats D.R., I know you're proud!!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 15, 2010)

There's no better place for a young man than in the briars. I got in a briar patch at 14 and still haven't found my way out!!


----------



## oakhill (Jan 15, 2010)

Short shirt sleeves???  Man, I wish.  Congrats to Lucas!!!!


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 15, 2010)

congrats getting him started right dr


----------



## oakhill (Jan 15, 2010)

You should notice that DR is hiding his secret weapon.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 15, 2010)

You're right Sally I see ole Jeb under the trailer hitch!!!  He would make MY PACK COMPLETE!!!!!!!! Congat. Lucus ,  You must have some GIRLFRIENDS that D.R. wants to take withyou  next time!!!!!


----------



## shotgun (Jan 15, 2010)

Great Shots there DR. Thats a fine looking young chap you got there and congrats on his first Rabbit.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 15, 2010)

congrats to luke !


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 15, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I thought my Secret wepon was "Doc" ??

No, Mr. Jeb is just plain Bashful !!

I was telling Sally that I hook them on the chain, in the order that they come too the truck when, we get ready too go home! Well Jeb is the first one there everytime!! So, I just hook him what is the best for me. The ones up front are the hard heads !  Always coming in last, so that is why they get the front row.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Corey (Jan 15, 2010)

I bet 12 hounds sound better than a Bluegrass festivel!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats to Luke way to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canepatch (Jan 15, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit:  Why did you let the boy get grown before you took him hunting?  I think you've got a lot of catching up to do.  With that many dogs, do you really need guns? I like the looks of those red hounds, probably making the Preacher's face turn redder.  Keep 'em primed and ready so the race will remain steady.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 15, 2010)

Now Corey that was uncalled for {BLUEGRASS}. Now  CanePatch you know I don't turn  RED???   I turn dark shade of BLUE!!!! Boy you don't know  how hard it is for to say this," them reds do look SHARP!!!  If ole Lucus  could just hear one good Blue race things would change??


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 15, 2010)

great picture DR. thats alot of dogs too.


----------



## Luke Duke (Jan 16, 2010)

yea that sure was a fun day


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Way to go Luke!!


----------



## Luke Duke (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 17, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I like your Woody Name "Luke Duke"??

Your Pappa
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>


----------



## LongBeards (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats to both of you! I know how you feel.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 21, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

We going to do it again, today if it will Stop Raining!!

Hunted yesterday, and it was 69 degrees when we call it a day, at 2:30.

I took two older Gentlemen that owns, some prime deer and rabbit property in Oglethorpe, Coutny. Both of them old coots in their 80's and still getting around well! Made me feel good when they, called me Boy!

They took 7 rabbits, and had a ball, I never shoot my 410, but let them do all the shooting. Didn't even take my camera, but was invited to hunt with them on my next opening, that will be the 30th. so if they do as well that day, will get some photos.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## luker99 (Jan 21, 2010)

way to go luke,my son luke finally killed his first rabbit with his dogs this week.i love to see kids in the woods


----------



## canecutter1 (Jan 21, 2010)

congrats...i would have loved to hear all them dogs get after a rabbit


----------

